# Dodge,Cummins snow plow mode



## SnoFarmer

Snow plow mode allows the cooling system and fan to perform to their optimum capability when using a plow blade, which greatly affects the airflow around the front of the truck, ensuring that your engine temperature remains normal.

All Cummins-powered Ram Heavy Duty pickups and chassis cabs from model years 2008 and beyond are equipped with snow plow mode capability. Owners of 6.7L Turbo Diesel engines built prior to model year 2008 can receive the snow plow mode capability by requesting the J35 software flash update at your local dealership, if you haven't received this software update on your truck already.

If you have snow plow mode capability, here's how to activate it:

Key on your truck without starting it.
Pull in the cruise control cancel switch and hold. While holding the cruise control cancel switch, push the exhaust brake switch twice. Then release the cruise control cancel switch.
Repeat Step 2 three more times for a total of four complete times to activate snow plow mode.

You will then hear two chimes, which confirm that snow plow mode has been activated. Your truck will remain in snow plow mode until you deactivate it. To deactivate it, follow the same series of steps above. You will then hear four chimes, which confirm that snow plow mode has been deactivated. To avoid any risk of overheating, always be sure to activate snow plow mode on your truck while using your plow. Be sure to remember to deactivate snow plow mode once you have finished plowing so that you can maintain fuel economy during normal driving.

http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html
Thumbs Up,,


----------



## SnowFakers

Good Info here!


----------



## underESTIMATED

Interesting. 

Will see if this works on my 2014 4500 tomorrow. 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## CornerStoneProp

I couldn't get this to work on my 14 2500 CTD, we have a different exhaust brake with an Auto and On mode which I am not sure that is the difference.


----------



## JustJeff

I think you posted this in another thread and I tried it then and couldn't get it to work either. I think the reason may be that my air brake has three modes. Hit it once and it comes on, hit it a second time and it goes in to "auto" mode. Hit it a third time and it goes off. Not sure if that's the reason or not, but I've tried it and never heard any chimes. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## White Gardens

Up, down, up, down, left, right, left, right, b, a, start. 

If that doesn't work, just restart your game console andtry again.. .. 



.. .. Pfffffft .


----------



## White Gardens

Date at the bottom of the article is 2011.




......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Harleyjeff;1903303 said:


> I think you posted this in another thread and I tried it then and couldn't get it to work either. I think the reason may be that my air brake has three modes. Hit it once and it comes on, hit it a second time and it goes in to "auto" mode. Hit it a third time and it goes off. Not sure if that's the reason or not, but I've tried it and never heard any chimes. Not sure what the problem is.


Air brake?...
We don't have no stinking air brake 
We have a variable geometry turbo with a integrated exhaust brake and good old hydraulic brakes



It took a few tries to get it to work on mine.

How the new ones are configured could pose a problem.
To bad for you....xysport

But I don't see cummins stoping the programming this feature.
So there must be a way to enable it.

Maybe a email to cummins....


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, thanks SnoFarmer. I've got to go to the dealership tomorrow for some warranty work anyway, so I'll see if they can show me how to turn it on. I'll bet a dime to a dollar that they won't even know though. I'm not very impressed with the service writers, or even the mechanics knowledge at this dealership.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Harleyjeff;1903433 said:


> Ya, thanks SnoFarmer. I've got to go to the dealership tomorrow for some warranty work anyway, so I'll see if they can show me how to turn it on. I'll bet a dime to a dollar that they won't even know though. I'm not very impressed with the service writers, or even the mechanics knowledge at this dealership.


They seem to be clueless when it comes to the options available on the 
Diesels.

I asked the "diesel" tec at the local dealer if Turing on the exhaust brake upon starting it would aid in warm up, he said no.
When It Says it does in the owners manual .

And I had to get them to let me use the "tool" to go in and enable the PTO.
And turn on the puddle lights with high beams .


----------



## JustJeff

Turn on the puddle lights with the high beams? I don't know what this one means. Are puddle lights the ones on my mirrors? And if so, what were you trying to accomplish by doing this?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Harleyjeff;1903469 said:


> Turn on the puddle lights with the high beams? I don't know what this one means. Are puddle lights the ones on my mirrors? And if so, what were you trying to accomplish by doing this?


Puddle lights, ie the clear fog lights.
It fills in the gray area in front and under the high beams ,
Illegal on most public streets.

You will have to change the country in the front buss 
I went with Canada .

This may not work with the 15s + as they changed the options and how and where it is kept in the buss.


----------



## cwby_ram

I'll have to look into this. I've got an '11 Cummins, but didn't think I had an exhaust brake. 
These new trucks have so many buttons...


----------



## JustJeff

If you don't have a plow on that truck why would you worry about it? Just to see how it works?


----------



## cwby_ram

Harleyjeff;1903530 said:


> If you don't have a plow on that truck why would you worry about it? Just to see how it works?


Yeah, pretty much. I've only had it a couple months. I keep finding things it can do, my last newest truck was a '98, quite a leap in technology. For what we do, the older trucks work. I'm sure it'll get a plow in a couple years, but for now the old trucks cover what I need (the '11 is a loooong truck). Gonna try to start switching over a blizzards soon and get away from straight blades.


----------



## JustJeff

Gotcha. Once you put a containment plow on a truck, whether it's a V or a Wideout type of blade you're going to wonder why you didn't do it years ago, I promise you.


----------



## cwby_ram

I hear that. Getting sick of the straight blade for sure. Replaced too many other things this year though. New plow will have to go on next year's tab. Unless I find a good deal on used one and we get some snow soon!


----------



## SnoFarmer

cwby_ram;1903524 said:


> I'll have to look into this. I've got an '11 Cummins, but didn't think I had an exhaust brake.
> These new trucks have so many buttons...


I'm still surprised at the number of people who dont read the owners manual or know what options their vehicle comes with..

from 07.5 and on all of the 6.7's come stock with a exhaust brake. 
tip, dont use it in slippery conditions.

Do you have a cord for the block heater?


----------



## JustJeff

SnoFarmer, you actually plug yours in? I haven't yet, even with last years frigid temps. Started fine every time except once, when the fuel was gelled up. And I did read my owner's manual, thoroughly, but for some reason when I bought mine they only gave me the regular manual, not the diesel supplement. I had to download that online myself. Still, there's an awful lot of information to take in and retain!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I do plug mine in, and it always starts,
I dont use synthetic oil, so I plug it in when the temps fall into the lower teens and we use h a oil pan heater for when it's below zero.

plugged it in at -32*f and in 2hrs it was up to 70*F.

The cord, they can be hidden in the frame behind the bumper, and some didn't get the cord.
but they all come with a block-heater regardless.

My truck has never gelled up.(knock on wood)( tractors with summer fuel still in the tank, yes.)
Most are actual freeze ups from water not the fuel gelling, unless your in a state like MN who still has some BIO in the winter fuel.
The never ending quest for lower micron filters,doesn't help, they can lead to filter plunging as the temps fall.
I run Howes as I said,& since i started to i have had no fuel issues.
not every additive works well with bio and ulsd.

There is a recall for the 13 or 14's.
It seems that the fuel heater is not turned on at the rear filter that can lead to filter plugging and the wiring for the engine mounted filter needs a new plug.


----------



## cwby_ram

SnoFarmer;1903747 said:


> I'm still surprised at the number of people who dont read the owners manual or know what options their vehicle comes with..
> 
> from 07.5 and on all of the 6.7's come stock with a exhaust brake.
> tip, dont use it in slippery conditions.
> 
> Do you have a cord for the block heater?


I'm guilty. It's definitely been my intention to bring it in and read it though. Also been intending to hunt for the cord, but so far it's started on the cold days. (My old 12v would not!) In my defense, I bought it in the flurry of fall cleanups/last mows/getting trucks ready for snow and all that busyness. Gonna read through the manual soon, though. I may have to find that diesel supplement online somewhere, too. Don't recall seeing it. 
I've been curious about the "light load tire inflation" button, too...


----------



## SnoFarmer

for all of the owners manuals and supplements
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/

The block heater is located on the block behind the oil filter.
It will have a cord coming from it or a cap covering the block heater.

You will need to get a cord and if it doesn't have one.
Genoes garage has then for less than the stealer sells them for if ya need one.


----------



## cwby_ram

SnoFarmer;1903903 said:


> for all of the owners manuals and supplements
> http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/
> 
> The block heater is located on the block behind the oil filter.
> It will have a cord coming from it or a cap covering the block heater.
> 
> You will need to get a cord and if it doesn't have one.
> Genoes garage has then for less than the stealer sells them for if ya need one.


Thanks! I'll dig into it all tonight and see what I've got.


----------



## JustJeff

SnoFarmer, I just clicked on your link and the website won't let me enter the info for my truck. cwby ram, if you want, I'll email you the diesel supplement if you want and the website doesn't work for you either. Let me know.


----------



## SnoFarmer

??? must be on your end it workers for me.
search, ram owners manual

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/


----------



## cwby_ram

Harleyjeff;1903909 said:


> SnoFarmer, I just clicked on your link and the website won't let me enter the info for my truck. cwby ram, if you want, I'll email you the diesel supplement if you want and the website doesn't work for you either. Let me know.


That would be awesome. I'll try the link when I'm back at my desktop and see if it works. I'm already feeling silly, found the exhaust brake button. Everyone I've looked at it so far, I thought it was a diff lock...
But I've put off pushing unknown buttons until I've looked through the manual, so thanks to this thread, I'm not going to put it off any longer. I guess that's what happens when you try to run too many directions at once, huh?


----------



## SnoFarmer

cwby_ram;1903946 said:


> That would be awesome. I'll try the link when I'm back at my desktop and see if it works. I'm already feeling silly, found the exhaust brake button. Everyone I've looked at it so far, I thought it was a diff lock...
> But I've put off pushing unknown buttons until I've looked through the manual, so thanks to this thread, I'm not going to put it off any longer. I guess that's what happens when you try to run too many directions at once, huh?


hahah 
I do that with new equipment too, hey, what does this do, hey, look at that...Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram

SnoFarmer;1903953 said:


> hahah
> I do that with new equipment too, hey, what does this do, hey, look at that...Thumbs Up


Ha, exactly! That light load tire inflation has had me intrigued, but all I can picture is driving down the road and all my tires deflating.


----------



## jhenderson9196

It'll keep the tire pressure warning from illuminating if you run less than recommended pressures.


----------



## cwby_ram

jhenderson9196;1904173 said:


> It'll keep the tire pressure warning from illuminating if you run less than recommended pressures.


Good to know! Gonna dig into the manuals soon. Tonight wound up being an emergency oil cooler bypass on one of the Chevy's, tomorrow I'm sure will be fixing it right after a salt run in a bit.


----------



## jddozer79

*Snow plow mode*

So just wondering if anyone found out for sure if the 2014 CTD have the snow plow mode?


----------



## JustJeff

Well if the '13's and earlier have it, I'm pretty sure the newer ones have it as well. They're not going to get rid of a feature that already exists.


----------



## cwby_ram

I got caught up a little in my reading. Found my engine brake and found my block heater cord (thank goodness it was there, I had to use it this morning!) Haven't tried the snow plow mode yet, though I'm curious.
My Chevy has me thinking that I've worn it out past it's useful life, spent a good 5 hours changing out the entire charging system in a parking lot the other day. So my options are get a cheap replacement to plow with, or hang a plow on my Dodge.
Since you guys all have one, I wanted to get your opinion on hanging a wide-out or 810 type plow off one of these. Apparently all the manufacturers don't like the idea, but I'm thinking that at least your plow, Harleyjeff, would be in the same weight range. Only difference is mine is a crew cab long bed.
Any thoughts? Just toying with the idea at the moment.


----------



## JustJeff

Your truck will handle either one of those plows fine. Mine weighs almost exactly a thousand pounds, and the wideout and 810 are about the same. I installed a set of timbrens up front just for peace of mind.


----------



## cwby_ram

Harleyjeff;1923567 said:


> Your truck will handle either one of those plows fine. Mine weighs almost exactly a thousand pounds, and the wideout and 810 are about the same. I installed a set of timbrens up front just for peace of mind.


Awesome, I thought it would be fine, especially with some reinforcement. Wanted to make sure I wasn't thinking about doing something totally dumb! Thanks!


----------

